# Sicherung des WLAN Zyxel-Router



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich betreibe einen WLAN-Router vom Typ Zyxel Prestige 600.
Ich möchte mein WLAN sichern und weiß nicht, wie ich dies anstellen soll.
Habe leider auch keine Bedienungsanleitung. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben !? Vielen Dank. Holger


----------



## A John (20 Januar 2005)

Holgi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich betreibe einen WLAN-Router vom Typ Zyxel Prestige 600.
> Ich möchte mein WLAN sichern und weiß nicht, wie ich dies anstellen soll.
> Habe leider auch keine Bedienungsanleitung. Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben !? Vielen Dank. Holger


Schau mal auf der HP von ZyXel.
Dort kannst Du recht ausführliche Manuals im .pdf Format herunterladen.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Januar 2005)

http://www.zyxeltech.de/

das Modell Prestige 600 sehe ich nicht , vielleicht ist es mit einem   der dort gelisteten 
kompatibel 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Info. Die HP ist leider wenig aufschlussreich, da der Router hier nicht gelistet ist. Werde aber versuchen über den Support eine Hilfestellung zu erhalten...


----------



## wolfgang30 (22 Januar 2005)

Hallo Holgi01 !

Zyxel's Internetpage gibt leider in bezug auf die Serie600 nichts her.

Aber versuch vielleicht dein Glück auf der folgenden Page:

ftp://ftp.zyxeltech.de

Hier findest Du 'fast alle Modelle' von Zyxel mit Kurz- bzw. Lang-Bedienungsanleitungen.

Leider finde ich auch in der ganzen Auflistung nicht deine Serie 600.
Läuft so bis zur Serie p480 und setzt dann fort mit p610 Serie. Warum auch immer. Aber vielleicht hilft es Dir in der einen oder anderen Weise.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Bin fündig geworden! 
Der 660hw-67 entspricht zumindest im Aussehen und in der Gestaltung der Konfigurationsseite dem Prestige 600. Eine Bedienungsanleitung gibt es zwar nicht, aber ich werde mal versuchen mit der Übernahme der dort getätigten Einstellungen eine Sicherung meines WLAN herbeizuführen.

Werde euch wissen lassen, ob es geklappt hat.

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

http://www.zyxeltech.de/previews/p660hw67340qd4/rpSys.html


----------



## Anonymous (25 Februar 2005)

Hallo Holgi01,

vielleicht hilft Dir meine Webseite! Ich habe auch einen ZyXel Prestige 600 und habe eine recht ausführliche Anleitung zum absichern auf meiner Homepage.

Homepage: w*w.stefannet.de  -> W-Lan sichern 
_nicht mehr aktuell modinfo_

Gruß
Stefan


----------

